# Hawaii Reviews for March 2011



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

reviews for March


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 2/01/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Scott Kreisberg​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 1/02/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Marcelyn & Rob Rawls LePique​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai, 1/29/11*

*New Review *


The Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*Ka’anapali Beach Club, Maui, 2/9/11*

*New Review *


Ka’anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Charles Michael Brill​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*Ka’anapali Beach Club, Maui, 11/12/10*

*New Review *


Ka’anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Pamela & Michael Kitkoski​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 9/03/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club  
Reviewer:  Robert & Julie Woytowich​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Kauai Beach Villas , Kauai, 3/11/11*

*New Review *


Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:  Daniel Slagle​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Bay Club, Big Island, 2/15/11*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 2/27/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Dorothy & Jerome Kaplan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 2/18/2010*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Ka’anapali Beach Club, Maui, 1/28/11*

*New Review *


Ka’anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer:  John Horne​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Marriott's Kauai Lagoons, Kauai, 3/02/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Lagoons 
Reviewer: Mark & Rosanna Svobodny​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Maui Banyan Vacation Club, Maui, 2/19/11*

*New Review *


Maui Banyan Vacation Club  
Reviewer:  Jim Cleary​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2011)

*Castle Kamaole Sands - Rental, Maui, 3/1/11*

*New Review *


Castle Kamaole Sands - Rental 
Reviewer:  Zach Kaplan​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 21, 2011)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach, Big Island, 2/19/11*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach  
Reviewer:  Janice & Michael Bryman​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 21, 2011)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 3/12/11*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North  
Reviewer:  Darren Amundson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 29, 2011)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 2/4/11*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower  
Reviewer:  John Horne​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 29, 2011)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 3/11/11*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort  
Reviewer: Marie Polito​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

